# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Dasëm shqiptare...Imazhi i ri!

## EuroStar1

Iku koha e kengeve me Ali pasha dhe osmon aga

Lol kjo eshte dasem.

Nuk eshte e thene qe te jn vetem muzik e huaj, por edhe muzike ritmike dhe te lehta Shqiptare. Mjafton qe mos te jen ato palo keng qe te cajne daullen me byrek byrek, ali pasha e osmon aga, dy dele 300 pare e futja kot si keto

----------


## PINK

Mire muziken thx god qe po e upgrade-n, mundesisht, hopefully ndryshojne dhe dress code! Kjo duhet ASAP!!! Lol

----------


## white_snake

sa jeni europianizuar mer aman. eshte ok te adoptohesh dhe te jesh ne mode, por nuk me duket e pranueshme te asimilosh vehteveten. Le te nderrojme muziken sa te duam po te njejten lekure kemi, jemi po ne

----------


## Nete

As kjo nuk te lenka pershtypje aq,palidhje!

Ka edhe organizime dasmash tjera,qe habitesh nga surprizat.

----------


## EuroStar1

> sa jeni europianizuar mer aman. eshte ok te adoptohesh dhe te jesh ne mode, por nuk me duket e pranueshme te asimilosh vehteveten. Le te nderrojme muziken sa te duam po te njejten lekure kemi, jemi po ne


Nuk eshte e thene te perdoresh me doemos muziken e huaj. Mjafton qe te hiqen ato kenge me byrek , dele, etj ....Qe nuk kan lidhje jo vetem me dasmat por as me muziken ne tersi

Thjesht i kendohet Byrekut dhe deleve  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## loneeagle

E kam pare edhe me pare nuk me duket ndonje gje teper e vecant. me pelqejne ceremonit klasike mixed me tradicionalen. Nuk eshte vetem nusja & dhendrri qe e bejne dasmen te bukur edhe te ftuarit kane rendesin e vet. Veshjet e te ftuarve jane skandaloze nuk vishen serioz. Keta amerikane nuk i kushtojne shume rendesi veshjeve ne jeten e perditshem jane me shume per sporty & comfortable por kur behet fjale per dasma & funeral vishen shume bukur edhe serioz. Ne shqiperi shkojne me xhinsa me atlete. ceremonia duket skandal e filmuar. Po kur hapin edhe kemishat nga vapa lol duken skandal. Plus kam vene re qe edhe dekorimi eshte skandaloz me 100 ngjyra ose teper te ndezura. Cdo dames ka its own color theme jo merr shami te kuqe e lidhi mbas karrigeve. Oh and what's up me 100 makina lol nje limo ose nje makine e dekoruar bukur mjafton. Sa per muziken mudn te jet mix shqip & te huaj pak rendesi ka.

Kam pare nje video ketu ne amerike ku cifti edh disa te ftuar nga fundi i dasmes veshen kostume popullore dukej shume bukur.

----------


## Jack Watson

Nuk është video shqiptare kjo, kështuqë flisni kot lol.

----------


## thirsty

hahaha, u kenaqa


do ishte akoma me bukur te perfundonin me me puthje, e jo me krahe hapur :Lulja3:  :kryqezohen:

----------


## benseven11

Shkoj ne ndonje dasem vetem nqs ka DANCE muzike TEKNO
si kjo ketu
http://www.youtube.com/v/TjHHrksm6F4
ose si kjo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nQCT...eature=related
dhe Remember;
Po nuk kerceu dance crazy gjithe turma ne dasem,ajo nuk eshte dasem eshte shit lol.

----------


## Endrra eVjerres

E kane kopjuar, kjo gje u ka bere per here te pare ne Angli(mbase USA) mos gabohem! E kam pare ne Youtube para disa vitesh kete stil! Edhe cte keqe ka te kesh traditen tende? hmmmm Plus te kopjosh dicka nga cfare kane bere te tjeret eshte me mire sesa traditen qe ke? Una per vete jam krenar per traditat qe kemi! Kenget edhe vallet qe kemi ne Shqipetaret ta kenoqin shpirtin!

----------


## thirsty

video: 4 minuta e shtate sekonda

per 4 minuta e shtate sekonda you e keni permbleshur dhe dolet ne perfundim se cfare dasme ka qene, cfare eshte bere, cfare kercimi kane bere atje ne dasem, cfare muzike eshte kenduar...blah blah blah 
sa do deshiroja te kisha edhe une zotesine tuaj, keshtu do dija te tere librin fale qe faqeje
do lexoja vetem nje faqe te Hawking's book e do e kuptoja te tere librin





> E kane kopjuar, kjo gje u ka bere per here te pare ne Angli(mbase USA) mos gabohem! E kam pare ne Youtube para disa vitesh kete stil! Edhe cte keqe ka te kesh traditen tende? hmmmm Plus te kopjosh dicka nga cfare kane bere te tjeret eshte me mire sesa traditen qe ke? Una per vete jam krenar per traditat qe kemi! Kenget edhe vallet qe kemi ne Shqipetaret ta kenoqin shpirtin!


po edhe tradita kopjim eshte





---------------
Rendesi ka si u ndje cifti

----------


## Endrra eVjerres

> po edhe tradita kopjim eshte


ahah Si qenka tradita kopjim? 

tradita eshte (quote):"pasuri shpirtërore, pikëpamje, zakone, virtyte etj. që janë formuar historikisht në jetën e një populli dhe që ruhen, trashëgohen e zhvillohen më tej si një thesar i çmuar nga njëri brez në tjetrin."

Nuk eshte kopjim sidomos si ky banal .... as qe mund te krahasosh traditen me kopjimin prsh e nje rituali ne dasem!!!  :shkelje syri:  Jane dy gjera komplet te ndryshme  :sarkastik:

----------


## thirsty

> ahah Si qenka tradita kopjim? 
> 
> tradita eshte (quote):"pasuri shpirtërore, pikëpamje, zakone, virtyte etj. që janë formuar historikisht në jetën e një populli dhe që ruhen, trashëgohen e zhvillohen më tej si një thesar i çmuar nga njëri brez në tjetrin."
> 
> Nuk eshte kopjim sidomos si ky banal .... as qe mund te krahasosh traditen me kopjimin prsh e nje rituali ne dasem!!!  Jane dy gjera komplet te ndryshme


tradite eshte pasimi i dickaje nga nje brez ne brezin tjeter

kur nje brez ben si ai me perpara atehere eshte imitim, 
imitimi cfare eshte? kopjim

efkaristo  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Explorer

Nji hajvan e hedh nje gur ne bunar, njeqind e nje te mencur s'munden ta nxjerin.

Kete pune e ben Euro..k..ar..i.

Ai hedh nje teze pa lidhej, kurse ne mundohemi ta permiresojme.

Teza pa lidhej mbetet gjitmone pa lidhje, ajo nuk drejtohet.

Mos u futni ne gracka, lereni Euro...k a..r..in, te vdes Injorant.

----------


## Endrra eVjerres

> tradite eshte pasimi i dickaje nga nje brez ne brezin tjeter
> 
> kur nje brez ben si ai me perpara atehere eshte imitim, 
> imitimi cfare eshte? kopjim
> 
> efkaristo


Eh e shof qe nuk do biem dakord bashke ne kete teme, sic thua ti dmth ne vend te flamurit Shqipetar qe kam ne mure te ve ndonje grek? Se keshtu po i bie tani me shpjegimin tat flamuri flamuri eshte  :sarkastik:  edhe pse flamuri ka historin, simboliken, perpjekjen, luften per ta ruajtur! Ska problem e? Keshtu eshte edhe tradita pjese e kultures e simbolikes eshte 1 nga ato gjerat qe na ben Shqipetar  :shkelje syri:  

Une e kuptoj qe mbase ca mendojn qe te integrohemi ne Europe duhet te ndryshojm po kjo sdo te thote kulturen,traditat,identitetin! Shikoi vendet e tjera ne Europe Spanjen,Greqin,Anglin ata mbase jane me te emancipuar se ne po kulturen traditat i kane te njejta ktu e 50 -100 vjet me perpara, ne shumicen e rasteve! Shembullin me te mire e ke ne Itali me Arbereshet, akoma te njejtat dasma bejne, pse? Jane keto gjera si dasma nje aspekt prsh qe i ben ata te quhen akoma Shqipetare!

----------


## davidd

> Nuk eshte e thene te perdoresh me doemos muziken e huaj. Mjafton qe te hiqen ato kenge me byrek , dele, etj ....Qe nuk kan lidhje jo vetem me dasmat por as me muziken ne tersi
> 
> Thjesht i kendohet Byrekut dhe deleve


edhe ca, te kthehen ne kenge gabele,si ne you tube qe kur kerkon nje keng origjinale na dalin gabelet koqovar dhe na i kan derruat fen kengeve  :i terbuar: 
jo vetem ata por dhe ca gabel shqiptar qe mundohen gjoja ti bejn me mire

----------


## davidd

> E kane kopjuar, kjo gje u ka bere per here te pare ne Angli(mbase USA) mos gabohem! E kam pare ne Youtube para disa vitesh kete stil! Edhe cte keqe ka te kesh traditen tende? hmmmm Plus te kopjosh dicka nga cfare kane bere te tjeret eshte me mire sesa traditen qe ke? Una per vete jam krenar per traditat qe kemi! Kenget edhe vallet qe kemi ne Shqipetaret ta kenoqin shpirtin!


lepushur....
te kopjosh te miren po por jo te gjitha, prap traditat e "mira" duhen ruajtur por jo kanunin e lek dukagjinit lol  :ngerdheshje:  apo tradita turke qe na i ka len mbas osmani :i terbuar:

----------


## Jack Watson

Nuk eshte video nga nje dasëm shqiptare çar e kanë kopjuar thoni, është dasëm e huaj.

----------


## Endrra eVjerres

> lepushur....
> te kopjosh te miren po por jo te gjitha, prap traditat e "mira" duhen ruajtur por jo kanunin e lek dukagjinit lol  apo tradita turke qe na i ka len mbas osmani


Eshte pak Camp(ne anglisht sja di perkthimin ne Shqip) me me therrit mua lepurush daku  :ngerdheshje:  zgjedhja jote megjithate! 

Sa per kanunin hyn pjese tek LIGJET qe njerezit perdornin kur nuk kishte shtet pak si  larg nga traditet e dasmes sidomos kur te shkosh ne extremet e atyre ligjeve ndeshkohesh me ligjin e sotem(eshte komplet muhabet tjeter).....  Sa per traditat Turke una po flisja per traditat Shqipetare keshtu qe je pak jasht teme edhe sperben argument qe una ti jap pergjigje!

----------


## Klea4

::::::::::::::::::::::

----------

